# Feedback on my website



## Fingtam (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, I'm thinking about opening my own photography business in the near future, and created a website that I will use for advertising/marketing.  

http://wallacephoto.yolasite.com/

It's pretty plain and simple right now (not to mention free) but I don't mind that because as of right now I am only advertising myself as an amateur photographer. My only goal right now is to book "clients" (non-paying) so I can get experience shooting, and dealing with real clients in the future.  

Once I start my business and begin making income from my photography, I will invest in a more professional looking website, but for now I'd appreciate feedback on what I have.  

questions:
Would this website prompt you give me a call if you were looking for photography services?
Is there anything I should include or remove from the site?
What does the site tell you about me.  What does it make you feel about my (future) business?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2013)

I would strongly advise removing the promises of, "I'll give you a CD of all the images I take", etc.  Overall, the 'site isn't bad for what it is, but I'm not sure it would really entice me into calling you.  Of much greater importance however is your SEO.  NO ONE is going to call you if they can't find your website!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 23, 2013)

Well your about me part leaves people with absolutely no confidence in you. 

And why would a photo of what looks like a kid with his head in a tree and some ghost hand behind him make me want to hire you to take photos of me or my family.


----------

